# Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Front Panel not working.



## litonfire (Mar 18, 2008)

I had the sound card reinstalled at best buy so the internal stuff should be ok. I had to reinstall the driver tho to get the desktop speakers to word. BUT the problem is the headphone jack and mic on the front just wont work. I've downloaded lastest drivers, ect..., If no one can help does enyone know a 1-800- number for creative labs? thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Is it an Audigy 2 Platinum?
If so, check the ribbon cable between the card and the front panel (inside the case).
Also - make sure the front panel gets power (4-pin plug).


----------



## somerandomguy1 (Apr 7, 2008)

SAME exact problem. I have power and the cable is plugged in. If I boot into XP SP2 it works fine. Creative never made true MCE drivers for this, I think that is the problem.

Mine is an Audigy 2 ZS Platinum. Kind of depressing not being able to use my optical out...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, the driver support for Audigy 2 is rather poor.
Took me months to get my Platinum to "play nicely" with Vista.

But - MCE is basically an "extended" version of XP Pro, so those drivers should work.
Have you tried Creative's *AutoUpdate*?


----------



## somerandomguy1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah tried it...I think i'm just going to go back to XP Pro. Stupid creative...


----------

